# [Finder] Barre latérale et réseau local



## le_xav (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
comme c'est mon 1er post, je me présente: Xav, 23 ans, passé du tout-pc au tout-apple il y a 4 ans maintenant. Si je me suis inscript à MacG, c'est parce que j'y ai souvent trouvé des réponses pertinentes aux nombreuses questions que l'on trouve dans le forum, et que j'ai moi aussi une question à poser! 

Allez, à mon tour de vous mettre à l'épreuve (petite épreuve, je pense):

Les ordinateurs du réseau local n'apparaissent plus dans la barre latérale du Finder. En fait, la catégorie "Partagés" n'est même plus visible.

Sur les autres postes, elle est bien présente et les ordinateurs apparaissent normalement, y compris celui qui pose problème.

J'écarte donc les pbs de config entre les postes (réseau 'tout Mac', donc utilisation de Bonjour, UPnP et tout le tralala), et incrimine... moi-même, qui ai dû faire une fausse manip.

Question: Comment je le retrouve, ce f***u menu des ordinateurs locaux?

Parce que j'en ai marre de faire Pomme-K tout le temps, je préférais la joulie icône représentant la machine...


Merci par avance, bonnes gens ;-)
Xavier


----------



## arno1x (7 Janvier 2008)

salut, barre des menus finder, préférence, barre latérale. Tu dvrais retrouver les icones à placer dans la barre latérale.
Bonne soirée et j'espère que ça répond à ta demande.
Arno


----------



## le_xav (8 Janvier 2008)

C'est là qu'il y a un problème: les éléments de la catégorie Partagés sont tous cochés dans les prefs du Finder...

je rajoute 2 screenshots pour mieux me faire comprendre: un d'une fenêtre du Finder, et l'autre des prefs de la barre latérale.

Encore plus surprenant, les ordinateurs partagés apparaissent sans problème dans les boîtes de dialogue de sélection de fichier! C'est à n'y rien comprendre...

Xav


----------



## fantomas.fr (9 Janvier 2008)

Je sais pas si ça peut être ça pour toi aussi,  mais chez moi ça le réseau local met pas mal de temps avant de s'afficher dans le finder... enfin pas 10 mn quand même mais c'est assez long.


----------

